# Would it be foolish to buy a 2nd hand console online?



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2017)

Lots of cheap 2nd hand consoles on offer on Amazon and I haven't even looked at eBay yet. 
Anyone had experience?
My experience with buying games isn't good


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 28, 2017)

Bought a second hand sega Saturn online. Not had any problems. 

Obvs if you get an old console you may need to invest in an upscaler.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2017)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Obvs if you get an old console you may need to invest in an upscaler.


What's that?


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 28, 2017)

You'll probably be fine. 

Amazon are fairly good at looking after customers, even of the marketplace section.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 28, 2017)

Upscales - converts old school scart/rgb to HD

Otherwise you’re fucked.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 28, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> What's that?


this will explain


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2017)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Upscales - converts old school scart/rgb to HD


Ah, that won't be a problem as I've only got a smallish 'HD ready' telly.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2017)

I've bought a PS1 and a PS3 online before, both worked fine. Maybe 15 games, two which didn't work but no problems getting refunds from senders.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 28, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I've bought a PS1 and a PS3 online before, both worked fine. Maybe 15 games, two which didn't work but no problems getting refunds from senders.



Yeah the ‘risk’ (and cost) is often more with the games than the consoles when buying retro stuff


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 28, 2017)

Do you mean something current or last generation or something older?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Do you mean something current or last generation or something older?


A PS4 or an X-Box One


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 28, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> A PS4 or an X-Box One



Ok, so all that stuff about upscalers and the like doesn't apply.

All second hand electronics are a risk, but if the savings are big it's probably worth it. If it doesn't work when it arrives then you have recourse.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 28, 2017)

I've sold one on ebay before and I was totally legit


----------



## cybershot (Nov 28, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> A PS4 or an X-Box One



See what bundles are out there, there's prob still some black friday/cyber monday deals going somewhere, sometimes not that much more expensive than 2nd hand, and knowing you've got full warranty on it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2017)

cybershot said:


> See what bundles are out there, there's prob still some black friday/cyber monday deals going somewhere, sometimes not that much more expensive than 2nd hand, and knowing you've got full warranty on it!


I won't be buying for a few months


----------



## cybershot (Nov 28, 2017)

Currently anything 'current gen' I'd always buy new. Obviously with the older stuff you take the risk, but emulators eventually catch up!


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 28, 2017)

Is there a branch of cex near to you Orang Utan ? They have PS4s from £175 and XBox Ones from £135.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Currently anything 'current gen' I'd always buy new. Obviously with the older stuff you take the risk, but emulators eventually catch up!


I don't want old shit, just cheap shit!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 28, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> Is there a branch of cex near to you Orang Utan ? They have PS4s from £175 and XBox Ones from £135.



See that's not value to me. You can get a PS4 slim for £200 new.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> See that's not value to me. You can get a PS4 slim for £200 new.


That's even more expensive!


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 28, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> That's even more expensive!


That's new vs second-hand.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> That's new vs second-hand.


Ah right. I was expecting a 2nd hand one to cost waaaaay less than £100


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 28, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah right. I was expecting a 2nd hand one to cost waaaaay less than £100


I think that's very optimistic, considering that cex will pay over £100 for a second-hand PS4. You might get an XBox One for under a ton.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2017)

nah cash conveters probably your best bet , ps4's around 150


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 19, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah right. I was expecting a 2nd hand one to cost waaaaay less than £100



get a sega saturn then and play panzer dragoon till your eyes bleed


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2017)

MadeInBedlam said:


> get a sega saturn then and play panzer dragoon till your eyes bleed


no, I want a decent console not an old creaky one with shit graphics


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 2, 2018)

I bought my old Xbox 360 online about 6 years ago, and it lasted till the summer there, so a good 5+ years, plus whatever original length of time it had -  bought my PS4 on ebay as well (when the Xbox was dying, so last summer) and it's still going.


----------

